# Possible Alabama state record spurs



## momma hen (Apr 22, 2012)

My buddy,Garry Vines from Jemison Alabama killed this freak of nature on 4/15/2012 .He had nicknamed the old bird estimated to be at least 8 years old as limbwalker.The bird received the name because he would stay in the tree gobbling and would't fly down.


----------



## Son (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow, nice spurs, bet those other gobblers are glad he's gone.


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Apr 23, 2012)

No shame in shooting him out of the tree!  Awesome bird.  Congrats to your friend.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 23, 2012)

Dang!


----------



## antnye (Apr 23, 2012)

Whoa!!!  Nice!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 23, 2012)

midnightrider4806 said:


> No shame in shooting him out of the tree!  Awesome bird.  Congrats to your friend.



He shot the Bird out of a tree??????


----------



## tellis88 (Apr 23, 2012)

Son said:


> Wow, nice spurs, bet those other gobblers are glad he's gone.



^agreed


----------



## turk2di (Apr 23, 2012)

At that age, he needed stair stepper to get down.... What a hoss? No where was it stated above that it was shot out of a tree....don't tarnish the kill without knowing yet..


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 23, 2012)

Impressive


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Apr 23, 2012)

Did they measure 1 3/4"?  Am I reading that right?  Nice bird


----------



## sman (Apr 23, 2012)

Spurdiculous!!!!


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Apr 23, 2012)

turk2di said:


> At that age, he needed stair stepper to get down.... What a hoss? No where was it stated above that it was shot out of a tree....don't tarnish the kill without knowing yet..



Maybe he should have chosen better wording then... because it said the bird "WOULDN'T" fly out of the tree... if a bird "wouldn't" fly out of a tree then how did it get down?


----------



## hawglips (Apr 23, 2012)

momma hen said:


> The bird received the name because he would stay in the tree gobbling and would't fly down.



That's how he lived long enough to grow them spurs!


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 23, 2012)

Roostin ain't Roastin said:


> Did they measure 1 3/4"?  Am I reading that right?  Nice bird



I'd say an 1  13/16"....

Which looks like would tie it for 2nd ever in the state.


----------



## momma hen (Apr 23, 2012)

klemsontigers7 said:


> Maybe he should have chosen better wording then... because it said the bird "WOULDN'T" fly out of the tree... if a bird "wouldn't" fly out of a tree then how did it get down?



I am sorry that some of you guys interpreted that the bird was shot out of the tree.The bird got his nickname from sitting in the tree till late in the morning.The bird was most definately called up and shot on the ground not out of the tree.


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Apr 23, 2012)

Roostin ain't Roastin said:


> Did they measure 1 3/4"?  Am I reading that right?  Nice bird



agreed


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Apr 23, 2012)

momma hen said:


> I am sorry that some of you guys interpreted that the bird was shot out of the tree.The bird got his nickname from sitting in the tree till late in the morning.The bird was most definately called up and shot on the ground not out of the tree.



I actually assumed it was killed on the ground... but it's just funny that posters criticize people for jumping the gun when they are in fact doing the same thing.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 23, 2012)

Great set of spurs. I have hunted a tom or 2 over the years that did the same thing, they usually mess up toward the end of season when hens start setting. Congratulations. Spurs are measured along the back of the curve so I'd be interested in the official measurement.


----------



## GaHunter31602 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Must be measured*

And witnessed by 2 other NWTF members for the books.  Those are awesome hooks.

This is my spur from last year.  #2 overall in GA #1 overall for the typical division in GA.
Measred 1 15/16"


----------



## TurkeyBird (Apr 23, 2012)

> Did they measure 1 3/4"? Am I reading that right? Nice bird



I like how people hold the measurement they want to read at the end of the spur.  It is a freak regardless!


----------



## kevincox (Apr 23, 2012)

Daggers!


----------



## moyehow (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats.  I love spurs


----------

